# Stabilitätstest bzw. Stresstest für neuen Rechner



## maku (23. August 2017)

*Stabilitätstest bzw. Stresstest für neuen Rechner*

Was würdet ihr denn vorschlagen, um einen neuen Rechner (mit Windows 10 Edu) mal so ordentlich auf Herz und Nieren bzw. Stabilität zu testen?
Vorhanden wäre AIDA64 Engineer - wäre das noch immer die erste Wahl oder würdet ihr stattdessen eher Sachen wie Prime95, FurMark oder 3DMark empfehlen?

Sollten der RAM und die SSD in jedem Fall nochmals separat mit entsprechenden Programmen getestet werden?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. August 2017)

*AW: Stabilitätstest bzw. Stresstest für neuen Rechner*

Zock deine Lieblingsspiele....die müssen schließlich stabil laufen und nicht iwelche Stresstests/Benchmarks


----------



## maku (24. August 2017)

*AW: Stabilitätstest bzw. Stresstest für neuen Rechner*

Aber zumindest für den RAM sollte man doch auf einer Ryzen-Basis sicherstellen, dass der stabil funktioniert.
Sollte man da zwangsläufig auf memtest86 zurückgreifen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. August 2017)

*AW: Stabilitätstest bzw. Stresstest für neuen Rechner*

Also ich überprüfe meinen RAM nur, wenn ich Probleme (BSOD, Abstürze, "läuft einfach nicht rund", etc) habe.....bei neuem Arbeitsspeicher gehe ich erst mal davon aus, dass dieser läuft. Klar, gerade bei Ryzen muss ich gucken, ob die eingestellte Geschwindigkeit auch erreicht wird, aber dafür guck ich kurz bei CPU-Z oder dergleichen nach und dann hat sich das erledigt. Sehe da keine Notwendigkeit für memtest


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2017)

*AW: Stabilitätstest bzw. Stresstest für neuen Rechner*

Sehe ich auch so, Stabilitättests nutze ich nur wenn ich OC betreibe und die Spannung dazu ermitteln muss und im Nachhinein ob das System stabil läuft. Oft wird vom Board auch viel zu viel Spannung vergeben und so kann es durch aus sein das weniger manchmal mehr ist um bessere Temperaturen zu haben. Bei Untervolt machen sich dann solche Tests sich auch gut. Es spricht aber nichts dagegen solche Tests bei einem neuen System auszuführen, aber dann mehr in dem Sinn der Neugierde. 

Normal reichen auch Spiele zum testen aus und Memtest86+ nutze ich auch nur wenn ich Probleme habe.


----------



## maku (3. September 2017)

*AW: Stabilitätstest bzw. Stresstest für neuen Rechner*

Ich kam speziell beim RAM auf das Thema, da manche ja behaupten, dass wenn man auf einer Ryzen-Basis Hynix M-Die RAM einsetzt, man ein instabiles System mit BSODs bekommt...


----------

